# OKW renovations



## JPrisco (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi
Does anyone know which buildings were renovated first and how long ago?  
Any buildings better than others?
Thanks


----------



## Momtotwo (Aug 11, 2011)

JPrisco said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know which buildings were renovated first and how long ago?
> Any buildings better than others?
> Thanks



I can only say all buildings have now been reonvated and I love the hard wood floors in the dining room/kitchen/living room.  The added 5th person option chair is also great too.

I think the building location depends on where you wish to be near. We prefer hospitality house - so the kids can enjoy the bigger pool and it allows them to take advantage of the community center with viedo games, crafts etc.  Some prefer closer to the quiet pools and others prefer the back of the resort for the water view of the canal.  

Me personally I also like the top floor so I don't have any noise from people walking above me.  OKW is one of our home resorts and my preference to stay at each time...


----------

